

Linode down more than 50 mins - kalerzee

My linode server can not be reached via web and ssh.
Posted a support ticket but no answer.<p>Do you have better choice for web app?<p>http://notemoz.com/ can not be accessed for longer than 1 hour.
======
douglasfshearer
Only one facility of many is affected. Appears to be the DC rather than just
Linode's racks.

Outages are inevitable with any provider, redundant architecture across
multiple providers is what you need, not moving to a different provider.

------
lsc
I can confirm it was he.net fremont 1. around 2Kw of my servers went down too.

Fremont 1 has been ridiculously unreliable lately; several outages a year;
almost as bad as my home power.

Note, for both linode and myself, this is only one data center. I know for me,
this is a small fraction of my total servers, and I'm looking at getting out
sometime between now and when my contract is up in October.

Can linode let you choose your data center? If you can choose, I would
encourage you to leave fremont 1. I know I'm going to start encouraging my own
customers to do so.

My understanding is that Fremont 2 is newer and has much more reliable power;
It's only a few blocks away, so I'm considering just moving there. My other
option is to leave he.net entirely.

~~~
lsc
<http://prgmr.com/~lsc/incident08072011.pdf> \- apparently they are buying new
UPSs? I dono if this is enough to keep me from leaving, but it's better than
what they said last time.

------
mike-cardwell
<http://status.linode.com/>

------
nicksergeant
For the 3+ years I've been with Linode, this is the only significant outage I
can remember (and my Linode is not affected). It's not exactly cause for alarm
and switching providers. Everyone just relax a bit.

~~~
kalerzee
my linode down 2 times in the last year.

------
bearwithclaws
It's their second downtime this year as far as I could remember. Hope they
solve this soon.

------
reustle
Id stick with linode still

------
epochwolf
I use and recommend rackspace.

------
kenneth_reitz
Rackspace Cloud.

~~~
jpdoctor
Anyone have a measure of their uptime?

------
doubaokun
What about AWS?

